
Ask HN: Is there a wired alternative to the Apple Magic KB? - da02
What wired alternative is there to the Apple Magic Keyboard? (Similar to the scissor switch type feel, but with a USB cord, under $120, and made by another company.)
======
da02
How about the corded Mini Keyboard C3 Corded (Pro Black edition)?:
[https://www.penclic.se/keyboard-landing-
page/?type=corded](https://www.penclic.se/keyboard-landing-page/?type=corded)

The Mini C3 Office Corded (with indented keys):
[https://www.penclic.se/shop/keyboard/new-mini-
keyboard-c3-of...](https://www.penclic.se/shop/keyboard/new-mini-
keyboard-c3-office-corded-black/)

The Mini C2 ($40): [https://www.penclic.se/shop/keyboard/mini-
keyboard-c2-corded...](https://www.penclic.se/shop/keyboard/mini-
keyboard-c2-corded-black/)

Evoluent Essentials Full Featured Compact Keyboard (EKB):
[https://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2403772,00.asp](https://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2403772,00.asp)

------
rexpi0
Matias ([http://matias.ca/products/](http://matias.ca/products/)), and Satechi
([https://satechi.net/collections/peripherals-1](https://satechi.net/collections/peripherals-1))
have a number of wired keyboards that have similar looks (not sure about the
feel). Similar to cookingoils, I like HHKB
([https://www.hhkeyboard.com](https://www.hhkeyboard.com) or
[https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards](https://elitekeyboards.com/products.php?sub=pfu_keyboards)),
but that doesn't meet any of your requirements.

~~~
odonnellryan
Quickfire with blues is my favorite keyboard.

------
da02
A low-profile tenkeyless mechanical keyboard might be an option:
[https://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Keyboard-Extra-Thin-
Switch...](https://www.amazon.com/Mechanical-Keyboard-Extra-Thin-Switches-HV-
KB395L/dp/B0722GG88M/)

------
bradknowles
Why not the wired USB keyboard from Apple? It looks and functions pretty much
the same, it’s just USB and not Bluetooth.

~~~
da02
I forgot to mention, that I was looking for one without the number pad. Apple
also stopped making the USB/wired mini-keyboard. A few are available on eBay
or Amazon Marketplace.

I saw one $50 brand-new wired mini-Apple keyboard on eBay from one seller, but
there is always the chance it might break down. In which case, I would have to
go back and buy another one... probably when the prices have gone up.

------
frou_dh
It's my understanding that if you plug it in using the Lightning -> USB cable
then it works as a wired keyboard.

~~~
da02
Right, but the bluetooth transmitter is still on. Granted, the likelihood
someone will try to hack and steal my $10 bank account credentials is
unlikely. For some people, it's just nice to _not_ have a bluetooth
transmitter on a keyboard.

------
cookingoils
HHKB

